# QUÉBEC CITY: As "French" as it gets in the Americas!



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

love this city - it has wide variety of old and new architecture.


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

DWest said:


> love this city - it has wide variety of old and new architecture.


+1...it is a very interesting and beautiful city  Thanks for sharing :cheers:


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

wow amazing , post more pics guys


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2012)

Extremely quaint and very much my cup of tea - thanks mate :hug:


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

More from the prettiest city in Canada!

The fortifications





































Views from above





































Québec-style roofs





































Old city streets































































































































Building fronts




































































































Shop fronts



















This was in a church... Clergy trying to make religion look cool? :lol:











Cute people



















Details


----------



## tk780 (Jun 21, 2007)

Very quaint. I've always thought that Quebec looks more Scottish than French though.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Just gorgeous! Great photos of an, evidently, beautiful city in a fantastic setting.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Great photos! Well done! I myseld spent a summer in Quebec City and Chicoutimi and LOVED every second of it!


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

tk780 said:


> Very quaint. I've always thought that Quebec looks more Scottish than French though.


Like Montréal, it is a mixture of both, with some English thrown in to boot; it is a very common mistake to assume that the history of these two cities was completely French.

I think the old walled part of Québec City is the most beautiful urban area in Canada.


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

More Québec images for a hot Tuesday afternoon (here, not in Québec! :lol. 

Street scenes...









































Buildings...



















Oh, if you see guys wearing this outfit don't run and hide. They're not after your immortal soul, they're the local tourist guides! :lol:



Churches...


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

I love Québec, nice updates, thank you for sharing aljuarez :cheers:


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

beautiful and lovely Quebec City....thanks for the pics @aljuarez. :cheers:


----------



## Maxou2Nantes (May 27, 2008)

Magnifique


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Amazing:cheers:


----------

